# Vortice RDA



## Rob Fisher (15/8/15)

Vortice RDA from Vapor Shark! Comes with BF pin for Squonkers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/8/15)

I like it!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/8/15)

This will be my first RDA - its just the titties. Rip was digging it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

